# sofort-herunterladen.com



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2008)

hallo,
habe heute eine spam mail von sofort-herunterladen.com

mit einer zahlungsaufforderung und inkassodrohung.

hatte vor einigen monaten probleme mit nachbarschaft24.com. weiß jemand ob die zusammen gehören?

lg jule


----------



## Reinhard (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo,
> hatte vor einigen monaten probleme mit nachbarschaft24.com. weiß jemand ob die zusammen gehören?



Unwahrscheinlich.
Aber schau doch mal hier oder hier.
Sagt eigentlich schon alles oder?
Solltest du immer noch beunruhigt sein, empfehle ich noch das hier (jeweils immer auf die blaue Schrift klicken).

Das könnte dich vieleicht auch noch interessieren: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/52138-junkload-de.html#post237051 als Tipp für dich - lies bitte auch die weiteren Beiträge dazu!
Und jetzt vergleiche mal übers Impressum beider "Anbieter" deren Adresse. Na, klingelts?


----------



## HUmax (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe heute eine spam mail von sofort-herunterladen.com
> 
> mit einer zahlungsaufforderung und inkassodrohung.


Siehe Junkload.de und schon hat man die Lösung. Diese "Mails" kann man getrost ignorieren und am besten löschen.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Die Domain funktioniert z.Z (?)  nicht


> Der Server unter [noparse]www.sofort-herunterladen.com[/noparse]  konnte nicht gefunden werden.


registriert wie üblich völlig anonym 





> Domain name: sofort-herunterladen.com
> Registrant Contact: WhoisGuard
> WhoisGuard Protected


Die Mahnungen scheinen aber trotzdem  aktuell anzulaufen
http://thoxblox.blogspot.com/2008/05/sofort-herunterladen-oder-sofort.html
so das addet ja aus jetzt herunterladen.com - onlinekosten.de Community
junkload.de - Abzocker starten Spam-Attacke (Mahnung) - Seite 29 - netzwelt.de Forum
OB die Seite wirklich existiert hat, ist fraglich


			
				Google-Cache schrieb:
			
		

> sofort-herunterladen.com
> 
> Welcome to sofort-herunterladen.com. This domain was recently registered at namecheap.com. The domain owner may currently be creating a great site for this domain. Please check again later!


Sieht so aus, als ob eine tote Kuh nochmal gemolken werden soll.


----------



## HUmax (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> OB die Seite wirklich existiert hat, ist fraglich


Sie hat existiert. Vielleicht haben sie die von ihrem Server genommen, nachdem wieder Junkload.de läuft?



> Sofort-Herunterladen.com - Illegal war gestern!
> 
> Willkommen bei Sofort-Herunterladen.com, ihrem Anbieter in Sachen HighSpeed Downloads.
> 
> ...





> Sofort-Herunterladen wird betrieben von:
> 
> InternetChip Inc.
> 102 Queens Road Central
> ...


Screenshots habe ich keine.


----------



## Sherry123 (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

hallo, ich habe die mail heute auch von sofort herunterladen.com bekommen.
blöderweise ist mir sowas vorher noch nie passiert und ich habe auf den link in der mail geklickt. das heißt aber nicht, dass ich damit einen vertrag bestätigt habe oder?


----------



## HUmax (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Die Seite geht doch eh nicht oder ist sie unter der Url aufrufbar gewesen?


----------



## Sherry123 (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

alles klar, vielen dank für die schnelle hilfe. :-D


----------



## Sherry123 (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

also unter wxw.sofort-herunterladen.com geht nix, aber der link in der mail hat funktioniert. da stand dann halt der "rechnungsbetrag" und meine ip.


----------



## HUmax (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

So wie es ausschaut geht die Seite wieder komplett.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Sherry123 schrieb:


> da stand dann halt der "rechnungsbetrag" und meine ip.


*Angebliche * IP : In den meisten Fällen ist die freie Erfindung und selbst wenn sie stimmen würde,
wäre sie absolut untauglich  für den Forderungssteller.
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## Sherry123 (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

die ip stimmt bis auf den schluss soweit schon. aber wenn die damit eh nichts anfangen können, um so besser.


----------



## HUmax (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Das ist Spam mit erfundenen Forderungen, mehr nicht. Die hoffen halt auf die die sich durch den Müll einlullen lassen und einfach zahlen und das obwohl sie das nicht müssten.

Allein schon die "Mahnung" ist ein Witz. Die Anrede erfolgt auch noch mit einer Mailadresse.



> Seit Ihrer Anmeldung ist nunmehr ein Monat verstrichen, ohne dass Sie
> erfolgreich von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht haben.


Die Domain wurde erst am 14.05.2008 registriert.



> Verbuchen wir die Zahlung nicht innerhalb der gesetzlichen Frist werden wir diese
> an unserem Inkasso-Unternehmen [ Universal-Inkasso Ltd & Co. KG ].


Auch noch ein erfundenes Inkassounternehmen. Den das real existierende nennt sich "Universal Inkasso AG".


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Sherry123 schrieb:


> die ip stimmt bis auf den schluss soweit schon.


Dann stimmt höchstens der Provider, mehr nicht. Es müssen *alle* vier Nummern stimmen, sonst ist es Schrott


----------



## Sherry123 (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Dann stimmt höchstens der Provider, mehr nicht. Es müssen *alle* vier Nummern stimmen, sonst ist es Schrott


 
jo hast recht. stimmt nicht alles. danke für die aufklärung.


----------



## wahlhesse (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Hallo,

die Seite sowie auch junkload beinhaltet(e) einen "Rechnungsgenerator". Ein Link mit einer beliebigen EMail-Adresse hat eine passende Rechnung erzeugt. Vermutlich ist die Adresse dann auch in der Datenbank gelandet, sodas auch weitere Mahnungen automatisch kommen werden.

Leute, das ist nix weiter als clevere Programmierung eines Servers. Wer sich davon beeindrucken lässt hat vermutlich in seinem bisherigen Leben nicht viel unredliche Personen kennengelernt.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



HUmax schrieb:


> So wie es ausschaut geht die Seite wieder komplett.


jep


> Sofort-Herunterladen wird betrieben von:
> InternetChip Inc.
> 102 Queens Road Central
> 31/F The Center
> *HongKong*


fake as fake can


----------



## Zurus (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

ICh habe grade auch diese EMail bekommen und beim 

Whois Server Version 2.0 diese Antwort bekommen

[ edit] 

das ist bestimmt das selbe wie mit junkload.


----------



## BabyBunny (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Hey,

hab vorgstern auch so ne tolle mail von junkload bekommen und heute morgen schon eine von diesem sofort-herunterladen.com ... im ersten moment bin ich erschrocken als ich die erste mail bekommen habe, und ich habe sie auch nur geöffnet wegen des betreff's ''mahnbescheid'' aber nunja habe dann auch bisschen gegoogelt und auch schon gleich festgestellt das die so ne tolle geschäftsidee ist und sich ihren ''schwer vedienten lohn'' von irgendwelchen (leider) dummen menschen auch noch ausbezahlen lassen... naja bin mal gespannt ob ich noch mehr von den höre oder bzw. von dem schönen programierten computer 
das mit der nachbarschaftspost hatte ich auch schon vor ca. 1 monat kam ein anruf und ein computer hat und erzählt das wir ne nachricht hätten und dort diese abrufen könnten, meine mutter hat dann auch gleich nachgeforscht weil sie das nicht geglaubt hat und haben und aber nicht dort angemeldet oder sonst was  zum glück!
aber es wird ja immer schlimmer mit diesen werbe anrufen ''sie haben gewonnen'' '' skl...günter hauch'' und und und... einfach grauenvoll...

Liebe Grüße

Sabrina


----------



## W-48 (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



> Dann stimmt höchstens der Provider, mehr nicht. Es müssen alle vier Nummern stimmen, sonst ist es Schrott



Wenn man selbst die IP verifizieren will, muss man beachten, dass man normalerweise bei *jeder* Internet-Einwahl eine neue IP-Adresse erhält. Benutzt man einen DSL-Router, der permanent Online ist, wird die Verbindung wenigstens einmal am Tag getrennt, also jeden Tag eine neue IP.


----------



## rds-werner (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Der dritte im Bunde von Junkload und sofort-herunterladen ist FreeMoviez.com bzw.de.Die gleiche Adresse und Masche.Man hat angeblich ihre Seite angeklickt und irgendeinen Service gebucht.Es muß aus meiner Sicht eine(r) mit E-Mail Adressen handeln bzw.mit IP.Adressen.Der sich eine goldene Nase verdient damit.


----------



## tweety1888 (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Hallo,
ich habe nun schon die 2.mahnung erhalten und habe, dummerweise auch den link angeklickt. es hat sich allerdings keine seite geöffnet.
kann mir irgendwas passeiern? ihc hatte noch nie probleme mit solchen spam mails und mache mir nun ganz schön sorgen!!! :cry:


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Der Empfang von Mailmüll ist störend, aber ungefährlich. Gefahren treten dann auf, wenn man antwortet oder den Müll ernst nimmt. Siehe auch

SPAM beim BSI


----------



## rds-werner (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Servus Tweety!Habe schon eine ganze Weile mit allen drei dieser Hong Kong Firmen Ärger.Bei FreeMoviez.de habe ich dann eine private Kontonummer zum überweisen bekommen,was ich aber nicht getan habe.Habe mich dann ans Finanzamt gewandt.Die fanden das dann auch nicht mehr so toll.14 Tage später kam dann noch eine Aufforderung per Kreditkarte oder Paypal zu bezahlen.Konto wäre nicht mehr aktiv.Auch abgelehnt.Seit dem ist Ruhe.Ruhig mal an bestimmte Ämter wenden,ob sie nun beliebt sind oder nicht.Immer nach der Handelsregisternummer fragen und der Steuerindentifiezierungsnummer.Danach ist meistens Ruhe.Nicht Bange machen lassen.Gruß.


----------



## blaue_weiße_Katze (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Hallo,

ich habe heute auch die 2. Mahung von sofort-herunterladen. com bekommen! Leider war ich so erschrocken, dass ich denen geantwortet habe und gefrag habe auf welchen Vertrag sie sich berufen und das ich nie einen Vetrag mit ihnen abgeschlossen hätte und auch nie ihr Angebot genutz hätte und das sie mich nicht weiter belästigen sollen! Kann das jetzt gravierende Folgen haben? Soll man Strafanzeige stellen?


----------



## Wembley (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



blaue_weiße_Katze schrieb:


> Kann das jetzt gravierende Folgen haben?


Ich wüsste nicht, welche.


----------



## blaue_weiße_Katze (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Und auf den Link habe ich auch geklickt? Kann es jetzt passiert sein, dass die mir jetzt somit ganz hinterhältig einen Vetrag angedreht haben? Und das ist somit was bestätigt habe???


----------



## HUmax (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Nein.


----------



## blaue_weiße_Katze (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Ja ich weiß, aber ein bisschen Angst habe ich halt! Ach ja und was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, wenn man den Link angeklickt hat, steht unten kleingedruckt, dass man nach Klick auf den Button Anmeldung, die Firma damit beautragt hat einen Account zu öffnen und dann das Geld überweisen muss! Also schön vorichtig sein und bloß nicht auf den Button Anmeldung klicken  Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass es solche [........] gibt und bin mal gespannt ob die jetzt auch noch so dreißt sind und ne Antwort zurückschicken!


----------



## Wembley (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Das ist alles schon längst gegessen. Ich kenne keinen ernstzunehmenden Juristen, der behaupten würde, dass auf diese billige Art und Weise Vertragsabschlüsse zustandekommen.

Beherzige bitte das:

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen 

Damit sollte alles klar sein.


----------



## Jule (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

ja danke für die links.
ich hatte die nase voll und habe meinen e-mail account gelöscht weil ich heut schon wieder 2 mails hatte.

komisch ist nur dass ich davon noch nichts gehört hab die aber trotzdem e-mailadresse und angeblich mein IP-Adresse haben.
und von junkload hab ich auch nie was gehört, aber da kam ja auch nichts. 
aber wie kommen die denn dann an die daten?

naja hoffe der spuk ist jetzt vorbei.
jule

p.s. zum glück kann man sich hier hilfe holen sonst wäre ich bestimmt schon bei nachbarschaft24 1000 tode gestorben!
vielen dank


----------



## HUmax (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Jule schrieb:


> und angeblich mein IP-Adresse haben.


Einschüchterung.

http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/



Jule schrieb:


> aber wie kommen die denn dann an die daten?


Durch Zukauf von Datensätzen und das sind/waren die verantwortlichen auch noch Betreiber von anderen Seiten.

Ansonsten ist sofort-herunterladen.com und dieser Spam für die Tonne, da man angeblich sich vor einem Monat dort angemeldet haben soll. Aber man wird nur mit einer Mailadresse angesprochen und die Domain selber aber erst am 14.05.2008 registriert wurde.


----------



## paddy.1990 (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

hey hab das selbe problem mit sofort-herunterladen.
ich war aber so dumm, und hab die links geklickt, die in der email angegeben waren. 

um genau zu sein, diesen hier...



> Bezahlen Sie per - Kreditkarte oder Paypal - sofort ueber folgenden Link:
> http://w*w.arcor.de/home/link.php?u...3014944&hash=b332ef06142d0cb27d3fa73698b95534
> sofort-herunterladen.com/mahnung.php?id=[/url]_meine email adresse_
> 
> ...



KANN MIR DADURCH DASS ICH DEN LINK GEKLICKT HABE, JETZT ETWAS PASSIEREN?


----------



## HUmax (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



paddy.1990 schrieb:


> KANN MIR DADURCH DASS ICH DEN LINK GEKLICKT HABE, JETZT ETWAS PASSIEREN?


1.) 1x langt doch.

2.) Bitte nicht schreien.

3.) Nein.


----------



## paddy.1990 (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

okay super. ich hab nämlich irgendwo gelesen, dass dadurch meine ip mit meinem namen in verbindung gebracht werden kann, oder so ... :S

ps: sorry fürs schreien!


----------



## HUmax (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Was für ein Name? Die haben doch nur eine Mailadresse und das könnten sie höchstens für weitere Spamaktionen für unberechtigte Forderungen mit der IP kombinieren. Und bezüglich der IP siehe ein paar Postings weiter oben entsprechende Links.


----------



## paddy.1990 (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

okay, also auch wenn ich den link geklickt habe, kann mir ncihts passieren, ja.
ab jetzt einfach ignorieren und löschen !?


----------



## HUmax (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Das eine wurde schon beantwortet und beim anderen kannst Du auch bei der Polizei Anzeige erstatten und dafür brauchst Du die Ausdrucke der Spammails.


----------



## paddy.1990 (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

okay danke für die schnellen antworten.


----------



## wahlhesse (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Naja, ob es Sache der Polizei ist, gegen Spam vorzugehen?
Davon abgesehen verbirgt sich hinter der Adresse ....../mahnung.php&emailadresse nix weiter als ein Rechnungs- bzw. Mahnungsgenerator, welcher ausschliesslich aus Klicks auf Spam-Mails gefüttert wird.

Um es nochmal ganz klar zu sagen:
Ein Anbieter hat zweifelsfrei zu beweisen, ob und wie ein Vertrag zustandegekommen ist. Eine EMail-Adresse und IP sagen erstmal gar nix aus. Davon abgesehen kann der Anbieter mit einer IP-Adresse nix anfangen. Auch ist es Sache des Anbieters, einen Vertragsabschluss derart transparent zu machen, dass der Vertragspartner überhaupt davon weiss :scherzkeks:.

Ohne jetzt zu strafbaren Handlungen aufzurufen. Wer garantiert uns, dass nicht irgendjemand den Rechnungsgenerator mit verschiedenen EMail-Adressen aufruft, die er offen im Netz findet?! 

Ach ja, zum Thema Junkload / sofort-runterladen gibts an diversen Stellen Infos, z.B. hier: katzenjens-blog: Junkload oder freemoviez Mahnung bekommen?


----------



## HUmax (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Naja, ob es Sache der Polizei ist, gegen Spam vorzugehen?


Das ist schließlich kein normaler Spam, sondern wohl schon was strafbares.


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2008)

Was issn das eigentlich fürn Deutsch bei derer Seite?


> Mit unseren Anleitungen und Programmen *bekommst **du* Zugriff auf die        weltweit grössten Download-Archive: ständig über 300 Terabyte an        Daten verfügbar, täglich kommen 2.000 Gigabyte dazu!       Die Anmeldung *kostet Ihnen* einmalig 79,00 Euro und steht Ihnen für 12 Monate zur Verfügung.


Naja, was kann man schon von einem asiatischen Briefkasten verlangen?


> *InternetChip Inc.*
> 102 Queens Road Central
> 31/F The Center
> HongKong


Könnte mal jmd. eine aktuelle Rechnung hier anonymisiert einstellen, aus der die Kontoverbindung des Anbieters sowie dessen Umsatzsteuer-ID und der deklarierte Anteil der MwSt. hervor geht? Sollte letzterse fehlen, dann würde ich mich mit der Bezahlung für den Dienst prinzipiell stark zurück halten, da die Begünstigung zur Steuerhinterziehung nicht mein Interesse wäre.




HUmax schrieb:


> Das ist schließlich kein normaler Spam, sondern wohl schon was strafbares.


Was ist da strafbarer dran, als an anderem Spam?


----------



## wahlhesse (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Schade eigentlich, es kann nur per PayPal bezahlt werden. Dort geht es an das Pseudonym "InternetChip Inc."

Und das geht schon seit einigen Wochen so. Wenn PayPal so schnell mit der Löschung von fragwürdigen Konten wäre wie bei anderen Dingen ...

LG
wahlhesse

PS. Ach ja, Mahnung generiert man mit w*w.sofort-herunterladen.com/mahnung.php


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> PS. Ach ja, Mahnung generiert man mit w*w.sofort-herunterladen.com/mahnung.php


Die Seite stellt einen  Höhepunkt des Schwachsinns in der an Unfug nicht gerade armen Nutzlosbranche dar.


> Wird eine Rechnung nicht beglichen oder mit falschen Daten ausgestattet sein so trägt der Kunde die Verantwortung dafür.
> 
> Reagiert er auf dieses Schreiben nicht folgt innerhalb der nächsten 3 Tagen ein offizielles Mahnschreiben mit einer* digitalen Signatur.*


"*offizielles* Mahnschreiben mit einer* digitalen Signatur.*"  :gruebel: was soll das denn sein?

Bin ich mal gespannt, wie die das anstellen wollen ohne Email/adresse 
( Das dümmliche Geschwätz mit der IP-Adresse ist nicht mal  eines Kommentars  wert )


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> PS. Ach ja, Mahnung generiert man mit w*w.sofort-herunterladen.com/mahnung.php


Boahhh, jetzt haste mich voll reingeritten! Technisch ausgereift ist die Seite demnach aber nicht.


----------



## HUmax (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> Könnte mal jmd. eine aktuelle Rechnung hier anonymisiert einstellen, aus der die Kontoverbindung des Anbieters sowie dessen Umsatzsteuer-ID und der deklarierte Anteil der MwSt. hervor geht?


Sowas gibt es nicht, nur das was Reducal da als Grafik eingestellt hat. Das soll wohl die Rechnung darstellen.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> Technisch ausgereift ist die Seite demnach aber nicht.


Hatte bisher nicht den Eindruck, dass das  den Nutzlosseitenbetreibern  sonderlich am Herzen liegt. 
Schlampigkeit ist kein  Hemmnis  bei der Geldbeschaffung, ganz im Gegenteil...

PS: aus einem  anderen Forum


----------



## wahlhesse (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Sehr interessant,

man kann übrigens erst nach erfolgter Paypal-Zahlung einen erfolgreichen Login vornehmen. Somit kann dem "Anbieter" überhaupt kein Schaden entstehen, welchen er einklagen könnte.

Mal sehen, was die Bekannte die Tage für EMail bekommt  .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## rds-werner (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Habe heute die ca.15.Mahnung aus der Zukunft bekommen.Jetzt gibts schon die lustige Mahnung für Juli und August.Das im Juni.Glaube da muß es ziemlich heiß sein in Hong Kong,das denen der Gehirnschmalz schon umgebraten wurde.


----------



## wahlhesse (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Hallo Werner,

kannst Du mal eine der Mahnungen (natürlich anonymisiert) hier mal reinstellen?

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Silke1910 (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Mein Bruder hat inzwischen auch schon mindestens 4 Emails von dem Verein bekommen - kann man die nicht irgendwie zwingen, aufzuhören?



Hier ist ein screenshot vom letzten mail:




DANKE!

Silke


----------



## HUmax (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Silke1910 schrieb:


> kann man die nicht irgendwie zwingen, aufzuhören?


Du könntest die entsprechend filtern oder Du löscht Deine Mailadresse und gehst mit der neuen nicht so leichtfertig um. 

Den Screenshot würde ich löschen (lassen), da darin Deine Mailadresse ersichtlich ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Silke1910 schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat inzwischen auch schon mindestens 4 Emails von dem Verein bekommen - kann man die nicht irgendwie zwingen, aufzuhören?



Wüßte nicht, wie das gehen soll bei einer Seite die laut Impressum in Hongkong sitzt
und die Domain  anonym registriert ist
Genau deswegen braucht man sich auch überhaupt keine Sorgen zu  machen.


----------



## HUmax (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Aus einem bekannten Affiliate-Forum (Link dahin dürfte den meisten bekannt sein):



			
				Adknox.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermittle folgendes:
> 
> Sofort-herunterladen.com wird verkauft inklusive Mail-datenbestand.
> 
> ...


Nix vermitteln, sind die Betreiber von sofort-herunterladen.com.

Die Whois von Adknox.de ist auch wieder nur ein Fake und enthält die schöne Mailadresse [email protected], die ja S. F. gehört.


----------



## Vampirlady (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

hallo zusammen,habe auch schon mehrerer solche Zahlungeseinnerungen erhalten...am 28.5 die erste Zahlungserinnering am 29.5 kam dann gleich 2.Mahnung hinterher...WOW! wie soll das denn gehen das innerhalb einem Tag der Betrag bezahlt und bei denen eingegangen sein??? Und außerdem habe ich NIE was angeklickt und heute kam dann auf einmal MAHNVERFAHREN dazu...sollte ich nicht 79,99€ zahlen werden sie den Betrag per Rechtanwälte einklagen...was soll ich eurer Meining nach machen??? Habe die ganzen Berichte gelesen und es scheint mir ein ABSOLUTER [ edit] zu sein! Einen Anwalt fragen??? Will nämlich KEINEN Link anklicken von denen, denn sonst könnte es sein das ich durch DIESEN einen Klick zahlen darf....hab das Ganze schon einmal mit der TOLLEN Lebenserwartung/ beratung mitgemacht...aber da kam auch nichts! [..........] Schreibt mir doch ne Mail: ***@aol.com...LG Sybille


----------



## HUmax (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Du hast alles gelesen und fragst dann noch ob man einen Anwalt fragen oder was man machen soll?

Ignoriere den Müll, lass ihn ausfiltern oder lege Dir eine neue Mailadresse zu und wenn Du willst erstatte Anzeige. Ein Anwalt ist unnötig. Und Nein, durch Klick auf den Link im Spam geht man keinen Vertrag ein.

Ich empfehle trotzdem, den Thread genauer zu lesen und wenn man bei Google noch nach mehr Infos sucht.


----------



## WankyPunky (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Also ich hab auch schon mehrere von diesen Zahlungsaufforderungen bekommen und wusste erst auch gar nicht, was zu tun war, hab dann aber zum Glück das Forum hier gefunden und werde darauf nicht mehr reagieren. Habe allerdings schon eine Mail hingeschickt und Einspruch erhoben. War das richtig? Oder hätte ich gar nicht reagieren sollen?


----------



## HUmax (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



WankyPunky schrieb:


> Oder hätte ich gar nicht reagieren sollen?


Auf Spam sollte man erst gar nicht mit einer Antwort reagieren.


----------



## webwatcher (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



WankyPunky schrieb:


> War das richtig? Oder hätte ich gar nicht reagieren sollen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Solange es nur Emailspam ist, sollte man es eh nicht sonderlich ernst nehmen.


----------



## LostAnqeL (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Ich habe heut die 10. Spammail von denen bekommen. Zum 4. Mal jetzt die "Mahnverfahren - OFFENE POSTEN".
Bei mir wars auch so, dass alles mit der 2. Zahlungsaufforderung anfing.
Das schöne ist ja, ich lese bei euch allen, dass die Firma angeblich ihren Sitz in Hongkong hat. Bei mir steht davon nichts, nur dass am Ende die Seite InternetChip erwähnt wird.



> Mit freundlichen Gruessen, InternetChip Inc.
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> InternetChip & Online Services Ltd. mit Sitz in Schweiz // Cham.


 
Die Grammatik der E-mails lässt wirklich zu wünschen übrig :roll:
Und die Verlinkung klappt anscheinend auch nur manchmal bei denen, da die heutige E-Mail noch nichtmal Links enthält.

Verdammt seien Spammails und deren Absender.


----------



## HUmax (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



LostAnqeL schrieb:


> Das schöne ist ja, ich lese bei euch allen, dass die Firma angeblich ihren Sitz in Hongkong hat. Bei mir steht davon nichts, nur dass am Ende die Seite InternetChip erwähnt wird.


InternetChip ist keine Seite, sondern eine Märchenfirma. Im Impressum von sofort-herunterladen.com steht:



> InternetChip Inc.
> 102 Queens Road Central
> 31/F The Center
> HongKong
> ...


Und das "Online Services Ltd. mit Sitz in Schweiz // Cham." dient anscheinend nur der Ablenkung/Verwirrung.


----------



## HUmax (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Bei *Junkload.de*, einer anderen Seite mit der gleichen Spam-Mahnmasche der gleichen Betreiber wie sofort-herunterladen.com, steht jetzt "*auf unbestimmte zeit offline*".


----------



## rds-werner (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Bei mir heist es jetzt neuerdings Cham in der Schweiz,wäre ihre Adresse.Aber ohne weitere sonstigen Angaben wie Postleitzahl,Straße und Nummer.Sind halt etwas durchgedreht.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



HUmax schrieb:


> Bei *Junkload.de*, einer anderen Seite mit der gleichen Spam-Mahnmasche der gleichen Betreiber w


ist jetzt auf eine völlig unbekannte  Mother Inc. eines S.  M. in Berlin  registriert. 
Die "Umfirmierung"  hat wohl am 29.5 stattgefunden.


----------



## rds-werner (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Ist doch schlicht und einfach so zu verstehen,daß sie vorgeben jetzt hier in Deutschland oder einem angrenzenden Land zu sein um "ihre Forderungen" mehr Gewicht zu verleihen. Bluffen ist ja nicht verboten.


----------



## HUmax (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



rds-werner schrieb:


> Bei mir heist es jetzt neuerdings Cham in der Schweiz,wäre ihre Adresse.Aber ohne weitere sonstigen Angaben wie Postleitzahl,Straße und Nummer.Sind halt etwas durchgedreht.


Dient der Irreführung. Das in Hongkong ist ja auch nur eine Märchenfirma.


----------



## rds-werner (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Sag ich ja sind etwas durchgedreht.


----------



## HUmax (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Will jetzt jemand doch den Müll per PayPal zahlen und klickt auf den Link in dieser Mahnungs-Spammail und dann auf dem PayPal-Button auf sofort-herunterladen.com, kommt jetzt folgende PayPal-Meldung:

This recipient is currently unable to receive money.
(In Deutsch: Das Konto scheint eingefroren/gesperrt zu sein und kann derzeit keine Zahlungen mehr empfangen.)


----------



## rds-werner (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Wer zahlt schon für Müll.Haben scheinbar genug eingenommen von ihren Opfern.Sind wahrscheinlich schon mit der Knete im Karibicurlaub.


----------



## HUmax (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



rds-werner schrieb:


> Haben scheinbar genug eingenommen von ihren Opfern.


Und deswegen kommt so eine PayPal-Meldung. :roll:



rds-werner schrieb:


> Sind wahrscheinlich schon mit der Knete im Karibicurlaub.


Nö.


----------



## cpp01 (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Hi!
Ich bekomme auch seit einiger Zeit diese seltsamen Mails ...

Offene Rechnung[...], 2. Zahlungsaufforderung, letzte Zahlungsaufforderung,
Mahnverfahren - OFFENE POSTEN -
und heute
2. MAHNUNG /ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG, wo nun folgendes drin steht:



> 2. MAHNUNG // ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG
> 
> 
> AKTENZEICHEN: // emailadresse
> ...



Bisher habe ich nicht darauf reagiert und es auch erst ab der "Mahnung" gesehen, da das direkt in meinem Spam ordner gelandet ist.

Wie soll ich mich weiter verhalten? Nicht darauf reagieren? 
Jetzt wollen die mir ja mit ihren Anwälten drohen....

Mfg cpp01


----------



## HUmax (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



cpp01 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mich weiter verhalten? Nicht darauf reagieren?
> Jetzt wollen die mir ja mit ihren Anwälten drohen....


Tipp: Hier im Thread lesen. Beachte auch, wie Du in diesem Spam angesprochen wirst. Da sollte man eigentlich wissen was Sache ist. 

Dann kann der Müll auch wieder per PayPal "gezahlt" werden. Warum PayPal denen wieder den Zahlungsempfang zulässt bzw. die ständig neue Accounts eröffnen können ist mir ein Rätsel. Auch auf erneute Hinweise scheint PayPal nicht reagieren zu wollen.

Auch hat sich das Impressum jetzt geändert. Nach dem schon in den Spam-Mahnungsmüll sich neuderdings "Online Services Ltd. mit Sitz in Schweiz // Cham" befunden hat, hat es dies jetzt auch ins Impressum dieser Nutzlosseite geschafft.



> Sofort-Herunterladen wird betrieben von:
> 
> InternetChip Inc. / Online Services Ltd.
> 102 Queens Road Central
> ...


----------



## cpp01 (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



HUmax schrieb:


> Tipp: Hier im Thread lesen. Beachte auch, wie Du in diesem Spam angesprochen wirst. Da sollte man eigentlich wissen was Sache ist.



Ok Danke...werds ignorieren.


----------



## HUmax (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Bravo. :smile:


----------



## MaxGla (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

ich hab jetzt schon des dritte mal die 2.Mahnung bekommen lol

aber es nervt. auch wenn ich sie als spam markiere landen die sofort-herunterladen-mahnungen :bang: immer wieder in meinem posteingang.


----------



## rds-werner (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Seits doch froh die Post stammt bei dir aus Honk Kong ,bei mir sind es zur Abwechslung mal eine Schweizeradresse.


----------



## MaxGla (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

bei mir ist die adresse auch geändert worden. von HongKong in die Schweiz... naja egal


----------



## MaxGla (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

noch ne 2te mahnung heut morgen gekommen xD


----------



## HUmax (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



MaxGla schrieb:


> bei mir ist die adresse auch geändert worden. von HongKong in die Schweiz... naja egal


Schau mal weiter oben mein Posting an.


----------



## the dude (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Hi:

Hab ebenfalls diese verrueckten e-mails bekommen und natuerlich war ich sehr daran interessiert fuer was ich bezahlen muss.

Naja, bin auf die website sofort-herunterladen.com um festzustellen, das ich mich ueberhaubt nicht daran erinnern kann diese seite jemals besucht zu haben.

(Alzheimer laesst gruessen)

Wie dem auch sei, die website existiert nach wie vor und insbesondere die angeblich Firma in Hongkong.

Schoene Gruesse


----------



## brummpa2002 (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin selber ein Betroffener von sofort-herunterladen und habe mich mal mit dem Thema beschäfigt.

Die Header der beiden Mails von denen, fällt da nicht was auf, wenn man sich den tracert danach anschaut?
Der letzte Hop (Ziel) sollte doch wohl auch bekannt sein.

LOL und Gruß
Brummpa

[HEADER]From [email protected] Wed Jun 11 xxxxxxxxx 2008
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Authentication-Results: mta484.mail.re4.yahoo.com from=sofort-herunterladen.com; domainkeys=neutral (no sig)
Received: from 80.249.118.2 (EHLO junkload.de) (80.249.118.2)
by mta484.mail.re4.yahoo.com with SMTP; Tue, 10 Jun 2008 xxxxxxxxxx -0700
Received: by junkload.de (Postfix, from userid 33)
id xxxxxxxx; Wed, 11 Jun 2008 xxxxxxx +0200 (CEST)
To: XXX.XXX.de
Subject: Mahnverfahren - OFFENE POSTEN -
From: [email protected]
MIME-version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain
Message-Id: <[email protected]>
Date: Wed, 11 Jun 2008 04:16:52 +0200 (CEST)
Content-Length: 1326[/HEADER]
 [HEADER]


From [email protected] Thu Jun 19 xxxxxxxxx 2008
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Authentication-Results: mta284.mail.re4.yahoo.com from=sofort-herunterladen.com; domainkeys=neutral (no sig)
Received: from 80.249.118.2 (EHLO adknox.de) (80.249.118.2)
by mta284.mail.re4.yahoo.com with SMTP; Wed, 18 Jun 2008 xxxxxxxx -0700
Received: by adknox.de (Postfix, from userid 33)
id xxxxxxx; Thu, 19 Jun 2008 xxxxxxxx +0200 (CEST)
To: XXX.XXX.de
Subject: 2. MAHNUNG / ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG
From: [email protected]
MIME-version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain
Message-Id: <[email protected]>
Date: Thu, 19 Jun 2008 xxxxxxxxxx +0200 (CEST)
Content-Length: 1563[/HEADER]



> tracert 80.249.118.2
> Routenverfolgung zu srv1.dein-nachbarschaft-click.com [80.249.118.2] über maximal 30 Abschnitte:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms . [###.###.###.###]
> ...


----------



## HUmax (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Danke. Mir persönlich bereits aus einem anderen Forum bekannt.


----------



## brummpa2002 (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Macht ja nix.

ich beschäfige mich jetzt seit 3 Tagen mit den Thema Spam und finde es schon fast lustig, welche Zusammenhänge sich aus 2 Mails ergeben, die innerhalb einer Woche kommen.

:sun:

Gruß
brummpa

P.S. Bis jetzt hatte ich mich allerdings mit besseren Sachen beschäfigt.


----------



## rds-werner (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Ach wie ist das Lustig, heute habe ich auch mal wieder Post von unseren Freunden.Diesmal verlangen sie doch glatt weg 25 Euro noch Mahngebühren dazu.Habe doch  einfach mal ihre Postadresse in der Schweiz verlangt.Wegen Unterlassungsklage und das mich freue auf ihr gerichtliches Mahnverfahren,nach dem Motto erscheinen ist Pflicht.Bitte Kaution mitbringen nicht vergessen.Vielleicht begreifen sie`s dann einmal. 
Der Rest ist doch auch für SchweizerChinesen hoffentlich zu begreifen.Sonst hilft vielleicht die VHS.


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



rds-werner schrieb:


> SchweizerChinesen


Das sind keine Schweizer Chinesen. Die "Wurzel allen Übels" sitzt offenbar in Mannheim-Gartenstadt.


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die "Wurzel allen Übels" sitzt offenbar in Mannheim-Gartenstadt.


Also, wenn ich das lese: 





> *InternetChip Inc. / Online Services Ltd.*


dann hat das mit Mannheim nur wenig zu tun, weil die Burt. doch in Frankfurt sitzt.


----------



## Die_janz_Kleene (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Naja nun habe ich mir das alles hier durchgelesen und war auch schon in anderen Foren... Ich kann euch sagen,umso mehr man antwortet umso mehr E-Mails kommen... Leider Gottes kam die erste Mail im Spamordner und die folgenden (es sind mittlerweile über 10) im normalen Posteingang!
Jedenfalls weiß ich,dass bei der Polizei in Borken schon über 700 Strafanzeigen gegen die laufen!

Aber mal was anderes... Seit wann mahnen Firmen ersteinmal 10tausendmal???:wall:

Ich habe auch irgendwo gelesen,dass es sich um zwei Burschen (angeblich heißt einer der beiden [ edit] ) handelt,die bei Jugend forscht mitmachen,allerdings weiß ich das Forum nimmer mit dem Post!

Ich habe ja Strafanzeige gegen die gestellt und weiß von dem Polizisten,dass die angeblich schon geschnappt wären...

lg


----------



## Die_janz_Kleene (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Abgesehen davon,wenn man auf den Link geht,wo man seine Rechnung einsehen kann,dann kommt man lediglich auf die AGB´s...

Naja,habe sie schon mehrmals aufgefordert,mir nicht den *Link zur Rechnung *sondern eine* vollständige* *Rechnung* zu schicken...

Auch nachdem ich ihnen angedroht habe,die anzuzeigen,haben sie nicht reagiert... Ich find das nur noch billig,auch wenn ich einfach nach wie vor ein mulmiges Gefühl wegen denen habe!


----------



## sascha (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



> Auch nachdem ich ihnen angedroht habe,die anzuzeigen,haben sie nicht reagiert...



Warum sollten sie auch...


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Die_janz_Kleene schrieb:


> ,auch wenn ich einfach nach wie vor ein mulmiges Gefühl wegen denen habe!


ist unnötig. Außer dämlichen Drohungen haben  Nutzlosanbieter nichts   auf der Pfanne.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

So viel gequirlter Quark auf einmal?



Die_janz_Kleene schrieb:


> Polizei in Borken schon über 700 Strafanzeigen gegen die laufen!


Stimmt das wirklich oder ist das bloß wieder so ein Internetgerücht? Na ja, deren Statistik ist ja schon mal nicht schlecht: 





> Wir bearbeiten jährlich mehr als 29 000 Straftaten.


Warum die hier aber zuständig sein sollen, erschließt sich mir nicht, es sei denn, in deren Zuständigkeitsbereich sind über 700 Anzeigenerstatter. 





Die_janz_Kleene schrieb:


> Ich habe ja Strafanzeige gegen die gestellt und weiß von dem Polizisten,dass die angeblich schon geschnappt wären...


U-Haft, wo und warum? Gut dass auch du eine Strafanzeige erstattet hast und der Polizist angeblich seinen Senf dazu drauflassen konnte.



Die_janz_Kleene schrieb:


> Ich habe auch irgendwo gelesen...


Ohne Angabe einer autorisierten Quelle ist diese Art von Posting nicht so die gewünschte des hiesigen Forums.



Die_janz_Kleene schrieb:


> Seit wann mahnen Firmen ersteinmal 10tausendmal?


Deswegen: Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite


----------



## webwatcher (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Ohne Angabe einer autorisierten Quelle ist diese Art von Posting nicht so die gewünschte des hiesigen Forums.


Laß das mal unsere Sorge sein. Was den NUB widerspricht, wird editiert und ansonsten kann hier jeder 
posten, was er will. Wenn wir alles löschen würden,  was nicht 100% stilistisch und  inhaltlich einwandfrei ist, 
bliebe nicht mehr viel übrig.


----------



## Die_janz_Kleene (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Also,ich habe nachgeforscht und das ganze auf der seite *netzwelt.de* gefunden und bin mit dem Wissen zur Polizei gegangen und die haben dann dort in Borken angerufen und es ist definitiv so,dass sich die polizei dort mit diesem Fall vertraut sind... Warum ausgerechnet die dafür zuständig sind,weiß ich auch nicht!

@Rüdiger Kunz: Meinst dass es schlecht war die anzuzeigen?

Umso mehr anzeigen,umso höher auch die Strafe,oder etwa nicht???


----------



## Niclas (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Die_janz_Kleene schrieb:


> Also,ich habe nachgeforscht und das ganze auf der seite *netzwelt.de* gefunden


Da findet man nicht mehr viel...
Abofallen-Forum - netzwelt.de Forum


----------



## Die_janz_Kleene (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Ok,das wusste ich auch nicht... hatte die seite auf meinem Pc gespeichert...

Jedenfalls stand es da drin! Und abgesehen davon hat mir das die Polizei ja auch bestätigt und warum sollte der mir schmarrn erzählen???


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Die_janz_Kleene schrieb:


> Umso mehr anzeigen,umso höher auch die Strafe,oder etwa nicht???


Volkstümlich aber falsch. Richter entscheiden nach Gesetzes/Beweislage und nicht nach Mehrheitsverhältnissen.


----------



## HUmax (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Die_janz_Kleene schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon,wenn man auf den Link geht,wo man seine Rechnung einsehen kann,dann kommt man lediglich auf die AGB´s...


Es gibt 3 Links in dem Spam.

1.) Angebliche Rechnung/Offene Posten, wo man aber nur zu einer Seite kommt, wo man widerrum auf eine PayPal-Grafik klicken muss um zu zahlen. PayPal ist leider sehr unkooperativ und lässt die ungehindert Geld einsammeln.

2.) Wo man sein Passwort erneut zuschicken lassen kannn. Ist seltsam, da man doch erst nach Zahlung seine Zugangsdaten bekommen soll.

3.) Link zum Vertrag, wo die AGB angezeigt werden.


----------



## Die_janz_Kleene (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

OK,mmmhhh... naja ist das halt ein irrglaube...

Jedenfalls bin ich froh die angezeigt zu haben,denn die gehen mir allmählich auf den zeiger...:-?

Ich hab es dick,wenn ich meine E-Mail-addy öffne und ich dann wieder so einen Schmarrn von denen finde... Ich filter die mittlerweile schon und trotzdem nervts mich...

Einerseits sagen alle,man soll die gleich löschen,aber andererseits,wie soll ich beweisen,wenn es wirklich mal zur verhandlung kommt?


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Die_janz_Kleene schrieb:


> aber andererseits,wie soll ich beweisen,wenn es wirklich mal zur verhandlung kommt?


Dann wär das der dritte Fall in zweieinhalb Jahren Nutzlosanbieterabzocke mit hunderttausenden Betroffenen.
 Die ersten beiden und  bisher einzigen  Fälle endeten mit (bildlich gesprochen) Ohrfeigen für die Nutzlosanbieter.
Fahr dich runter. Die Knaben werden sich hüten vor Gericht zu gehen.

PS: Du wirfst außerdem Strafrecht und  Zivilrecht durcheinander


----------



## HUmax (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Die_janz_Kleene schrieb:


> Einerseits sagen alle,man soll die gleich löschen,aber andererseits,wie soll ich beweisen,wenn es wirklich mal zur verhandlung kommt?


Reagierst Du bei jeder Spammail so?


----------



## gosa_lagom (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Grüsse aus Schweden!

Ich bekomme auch diese emails zur mein gmx.de account. Bin aber seit März wieder zurück im Schweden (habe 4½ Jahre in Deutschland gewohnt) und habe seit dem meine gmx.de mail nirgendwo eingetragen weil ich es löschen wollte. Die mails von sofort-herunterladen hat ja erst im Mai angefangen...

Ich habe vor ein par tagen einfach mein gmx adresse gelöscht weil ich keine mails mehr von dem haben wollte ausserdem bin ich ja 100% sicher das ich noch nie auf die seite war...

Mal sehen ob dann jetzt etwas per post kommt.. falls die meine neue adresse finden ... Ob das gut war das ich meine account gelöscht habe... weiss ich nicht..?

Ps sorry für alle grammatische fehler


----------



## Die_janz_Kleene (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Es kommt ja nichteinmal als Spammail sndern in den normalen Posteingang...

ich werd versuchen mich zu beruhigen:-D


----------



## HUmax (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



gosa_lagom schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob dann jetzt etwas per post kommt.. falls die meine neue adresse finden ... Ob das gut war das ich meine account gelöscht habe... weiss ich nicht..?


Was soll da kommen? Die Post stellt keine Briefe zu die nur eine Mailadresse als Empfänger hat. :sun:



Die_janz_Kleene schrieb:


> Es kommt ja nichteinmal als Spammail sndern in den normalen Posteingang...


Von alleine geht die natürlich nicht da hin. Da muss es schon entsprechend zuweisen, dass dieser Spam gleich sich vom Acker macht.


----------



## Die_janz_Kleene (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Moment...

Mir wären ja diese E-mails nicht aufgefallen,wenn sie nicht im Posteingang mit betreff 2. Zahlungsaufforderung gewesen wären...

Erst dann habe ich die erste Mail von denen in meinem Spamordner gefunden,weil ich nachschauen wollte,ob schon einmal was kam...

Und seitdem kommen die in den Posteingang bzw. hab ich jetzt einen Filter eingerichtet!


----------



## jupp11 (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Das beste Spamfilter ist immer noch das Gehirn.  Laß dich doch durch diesen
 Müll nicht so aus der Fassung bringen.


----------



## gosa_lagom (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



HUmax schrieb:


> Was soll da kommen? Die Post stellt keine Briefe zu die nur eine Mailadresse als Empfänger/Anrede hat. :sun:



Klar du hast recht! :scherzkeks::scherzkeks:. Naja der email addy is [email protected] aber egal.. da kommt sicherlich nichts und wenn, dann mache ich erst dann sorgen


----------



## HUmax (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Es wird nichts kommen. Der Müll von Freemoviez.de/Junkload.de/Sofort-herunterladen.com ist Spam und sollte auch so behandelt werden. Unbeachtet löschen oder ausfiltern lassen.


----------



## Die_janz_Kleene (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

ja ihr habt schon recht,aber ich lasse mich halt schnell verunsichern


----------



## HUmax (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Zum Glück sind nicht alle solche Angsthasen.  Sonst hätte die Nutzlosbranche schon gewonnen, wenn jeder einfach so irgendwelchen Müll bezahlen würde, nur weil das in einer Mail/in einem Brief steht.


----------



## Die_janz_Kleene (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Zum Glück bin ich da nicht wirklich drauf reingefalllen,also bezahlen würde ich sowas eh erst,wenn sie mir eine Rechnung schicken würden und es mir 100%ig nachweisen könnten,denn Rechnungen schreiben,kann im Prinzip jeder...


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



HUmax schrieb:


> Sonst hätte die Nutzlosbranche schon gewonnen, wenn jeder einfach so irgendwelchen Müll bezahlen würde, nur weil das in einer Mail/in einem Brief steht.


Von den ( laut VZ)  geschätzten 10-30% die aus Angst und Unwissenheit bezahlen, bestreiten 
  die  einen sehr luxuriösen Lebensstil


----------



## gosa_lagom (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Sowas passiert mir nicht jeden tag. Mann wird ja immer erst ein bischen unsicher. Deshalb grosse lob an diese forum!!! Hier gibts sehr viel intressantes zu lesen.


----------



## rds-werner (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Bei der Truppe ist es doch eigentlich egal ob sie Schweizer,Chinesen oder Mannheimer sind.Sie laufen neben die Schuhe.Bloß wenns Mannheimer wären hätte man eine gerichtliche Chance den Spuk zu beenden.Bzw. sie mit Namen und Adresse zu veröffentlichen.Können sich ja dann bei "Nachbarschaftshilfe.com" weiter angagieren.


----------



## HUmax (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



rds-werner schrieb:


> Können sich ja dann bei "Nachbarschaftshilfe.com" weiter angagieren.


Bei einer Parkingseite?


----------



## rds-werner (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

An gosa_logam.Bist in Schweden,also keine deutsche Adresse.Wer macht sich schon die Mühe nach einer im Ausland lebenden Person zu suchen,die doch nicht.Außerdem wenn dein Account gelöscht keine Post mehr von unseren Freunden.Nachforschen können sie sowie so nicht,wer hinter deiner E-Mail Adresse steht.Kein Internet Anbieter darf deinen Namen,deine Adresse oder sonstigen Daten weitergeben.Nur per richterlicher Verfügung bzw. andere staatlichen ermittelden Organe.


----------



## HUmax (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Auch wenn gosa_lagom in Deutschland leben würde wäre es egal. Das was da kommt ist Spam, Spam und nochmals Spam und man wird mit einer e-Mail-Adresse angesprochen und die darin angeblich erwähnte Forderung entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage. Wer zahlt ist selber schuld. Darum: Ignorieren und Mail löschen!


----------



## rds-werner (5 Juli 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Habe heute eine Mahnung von "Premload" bekommen.Die gleiche Adresse wie die bekannte von Hong Kong nur ohne Stadtangabe.Also nur Straße und Hausnummer.Bin mal gespannt wieviel Namen von Firmen denen noch einfällt.Ist halt toll wieviel man ohne Briefmarkenkosten und Briefpapier durch die Welt schicken kann.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



rds-werner schrieb:


> Habe heute eine Mahnung von "Premload" bekommen.


Diese Vertreter der Nutzlosbranche senden ihre Mahnungen unter der Bezeichnung *"Mahnbescheid // Aktenzeichen: XX-2008-X"* in die Lande.

Davon sollte man sich aber nicht beeindrucken lassen. "Richtige" Mahnbescheide kommen grundsätzlich von einem Amtsgericht.


----------



## HUmax (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Oder besser ausgesdrückt: Von einen der 12 Mahngerichte in Deutschland.


----------



## dvill (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



> Unsere Spamfallen bekommen derzeit so viele Rechnungen und Mahnungen,
> dass für die vergangenen 24 Stunden ein Sammeleintrag herhalten muss:


RechnungenundMahnungenstapelnsichimSpam-Ordner | NiX-Spam-Forum | iX-Artikel-Foren

Das macht es viel einfacher, direkt Rechnungen und Mahnungen zu versenden. Warum erst noch in die Kostenfalle locken? Direkt drohen ist Trumpf. Einige werden schon zahlen.


----------



## dvill (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Auch schön:





> > Sehr geehte(r) [[email protected]],
> >
> > In dieser E-Mail erhalten sie ihren Vertrag zugesendet. Bitte lesen sie Ihn genau durch.
> > Alle Nichtzahlungen werden ab kommender Woche unserem Anwalt weitergeleitet.


WennAnwältevonNichtzahlungenlebenmüssen | NiX-Spam-Forum | iX-Artikel-Foren


----------



## rds-werner (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Wer zahlt ist selber Schuld oder kennt dieses Forum nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

 Warnung vor dubiosen Abzockerfirmen!


----------



## ottobert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

:wall: diesen " [ edit] " von sofortherunterladen wünsch ich die [ edit] ! habe den großen fehler gemacht und vor 2 Monaten via Paypal bezahlt und noch nie eine Leistung erhalten, ausser Drohmails.
Ich würde den [ edit] gerne die Staatsanwaltschaft auf den Hals hetzen, oder sonst irgend eine Attacke gegn diese [ edit] unternehmen. Wer macht mit???:scherzkeks:


----------



## ottobert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

kann man da strafrechtlich vorgehen, oder soll man einen virus basteln und die [ edit] ???:-?


----------



## neman (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

ottobert, wie willst du gegen jemand strafrechtlich vorgehen, wenn du nicht mal weißt, ob das deutsche Strafrecht (ich nehme an, dass du dieses meinst) auch auf die Person(en) oder Firma angewendet werden kann.
  Du müsstest also erstmal genau wissen wer sich hinter dieser Firma versteckt und wo derjenige sich aufhält und dann kannst du überlegen, wie du vorgehst. 
  Solltest du dann darüber nachdenken deutsches Strafrecht anzuwenden, dann solltest du sicher sein, dass der Verursacher deutscher Staatsbürger ist und/oder auf deutschem Hoheitsgebiet lebt oder sich aufhält, damit er für die Strafverfolgungsbehörden auch greifbar ist.
  Ich denke mal, dass du mit deinen Recherchen, wer sich hinter dieser Firma versteckt, nicht weit kommen würdest.

  Einen Virus basteln…  Na ja, dann würdest du dich auf eine niedrigere Stufe stellen als diese Firma. Du weißt schon, dass du damit den Weg der Legalität verlässt und selbst Ziel strafrechtlicher Verfolgung werden kannst? Und wen willst du mit einem Virus denn schaden? Diese Seite? Was soll da passieren? 
  Lass die Finger von so was.

  Klar du bist sauer, weil du gezahlt hast. Kann ich gut verstehen, aber nimm es einfach als Lehre an. 
  Als Einzelner kannst du eh nix gegen solche Leute unternehmen. Und es interessiert die herzlich wenig wie der Einzelne auf diese Mails reagiert. Viele werden sich wohl die Mühe machen zu antworten, aber was soll das bringen? Wer hat schon mal eine echte Antwort bezügliche einer Mail bekommen? 
  Das einzig wirklich greifbare Ergebnis bei einer Antwort auf diesen Spam ist, dass du die Echtheit deiner Mailadresse bestätigst. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
  Du kannst höflich und sachlich an diese Leute schreiben oder Sie beschimpfen und mit Tiernamen versehen, wie du willst, all das ist denen egal, es liest doch eh keiner.

  Also einzeln kann keiner was erreichen, aber als Masse schon,
 xxxx
  Diese Überlegungen sind rein fiktiv und sollen keinen Aufruf zu was auch immer darstellen.

  Gute Nacht


----------



## neman (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Es ist bedauerlich wie schnell doch hier einfach in Beiträgen gelöscht wird (siehe Beitrag vorher). Gerade von einem Forum, das mit solch einer Liste von Referenzen aufwartet, sollte man eigentlich doch denken können, dass ein gewisses Maß an Kenntnissen der aktuellen Rechtssprechung vorhanden ist.

  Vielleicht hätte es auch vor dem Löschen geholfen einfach mal bei Google eine Suche nach „Internet-Demonstration“ oder „online Demo“ durchzuführen.

  Sollte das den Moderatoren zu umständlich sein, dann sind sie vielleicht geneigt sich den Beschluss des Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt am Main, vom 22. Mai 2006, Az. 1 Ss 319/05 anzuschauen. Wenn das auch noch zuviel verlangt ist, das OLG hat auch am 1.Juni 2006 eine Pressemitteilung zu diesem Beschluss herausgegeben. Einfach bei Google suchen.

  Somit war das Löschen im Beitrag vollkommen überflüssig.

  Es sei denn, dieses Forum hat nur die Aufgabe ständig die gleichen Antworten auf die gleichen Fragen zu geben, jedoch alles, was darüber hinausgeht zu unterbinden und vor allem den Betroffenen nicht zu zeigen, dass sie nicht allein sind und das man sich auch wehren kann.

  Wie dem auch sei, Fakt ist, dass es immer wieder [..........] wie sofort-herunterladen.com geben wird und Fakt ist auch, dass denen mit „normalen“ Mitteln nicht beizukommen ist. 
  Keine Justizbehörde wird sich darum kümmern, Anwälte werden vielleicht daran verdienen,  Verbraucherschutzverbände werden immer nur warnen und gute Ratschläge verteilen und der einzelne Betroffene steht eh auf verlorenem Posten.

  Natürlich kann man alles aussitzen, am besten den Kopf in den Sand stecken und den Spamfilter neu einstellen. Denn was man nicht sieht, das gibt es ja auch nicht.
  Dass aber in Wahrheit hunderte oder tausende auf solche dubiosen Geschäftsideen reinfallen, dass Angst und Schrecken mit der Ankündigung von Inkasso oder Inkassofirmen verbreitet wird, dass für manchen Betroffenen eine solche Ankündigung bereits das Gleiche auslöst, als wenn derjenige mit physischer Gewalt bedroht würde, all das darf man nicht einfach vergessen.

  Jeder hat das Recht sich gegen solche [............] zu wehren. Und wenn das in einer Form erfolgt, die ein deutsches OLG als nicht strafrechtlich bedenklich einschätzt, und vor allem wenn sich diese Handlung gegen „unbekannte“ Personen bzw. gegen eine nicht fassbare ausländische Firma richtet, was soll dann daran falsch sein.
  Und wenn man sich dann in einem Forum, wo jeder zweite der hier Schreibenden  den Betreibern von sofort-herunterladen.com wohl schon Tod und Teufel an den Hals gewünscht hat, sich Gedanken macht, was wohl passieren würde, wenn eine Aktion wie im Urteil des OLG beschrieben, gegen diese dubiose Webseite durchgeführt würde…WÜRDE nicht werden soll!!! Wo ist dann das Problem?

  In diesem Sinne


----------



## boHner_1 (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

also, mir gehts genauso. hab zuerst mahnungen von junkload bekommen, und als die ruhe gegeben haben, kam die 2. zahlungsaufforderung (!) von sofort-herunterladen.
hab schon beim konsumentenschutz angerufen, aber jetzt hab ich zum glück dieses forum entdeckt - bin echt beruhigt jetzt..


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



neman schrieb:


> Sollte das den Moderatoren zu umständlich sein, dann sind sie vielleicht geneigt sich den Beschluss des Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt am Main, vom 22. Mai 2006, Az. 1 Ss 319/05 anzuschauen. Wenn das auch noch zuviel verlangt ist, das OLG hat auch am 1.Juni 2006 eine Pressemitteilung zu diesem Beschluss herausgegeben. Einfach bei Google suchen.



Dieses Urteil wäre aber auf den Fall des editierten Postings nicht anwendbar.



neman schrieb:


> Somit war das Löschen im Beitrag vollkommen überflüssig.


 
*Nein, war es sicher nicht.*
Ich bin selbst Mod in einem anderen Verbraucherschutzforum und hätte es dort ebenso gelöscht.

Ein in Deutschland betriebenes Internetforum unterliegt nun einmal der deutschen Rechtsprechung. Die ist für den Laien z.T. schwer durchschaubar. Brandgefährlich ist aber, wenn man naßforsch und mit Halbwissen an die Sache herangeht.


----------



## rds-werner (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



boHner_1 schrieb:


> also, mir gehts genauso. hab zuerst mahnungen von junkload bekommen, und als die ruhe gegeben haben, kam die 2. zahlungsaufforderung (!) von sofort-herunterladen.
> hab schon beim konsumentenschutz angerufen, aber jetzt hab ich zum glück dieses forum entdeckt - bin echt beruhigt jetzt..


 

Da fehlt Dir ja glatt weg "FreeMoviez.com" als [ edit] ,aber wenn du Glück hast , bekommst du bald Rechnungen von "Premload".Gleicher [ edit] stall.


----------



## cappuccinho (3 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Hat jemand von euch schon mal diese Nachricht bekommen?Ich werd jetzt langsam nämlich doch verunsichert weil viele geschrieben haben dass sie dieselben mahnungen öfter erhalten haben,aber bei mir ging das richtig chronologisch voran...Also wie gings denn bei jemandem weiter der die hier schon bekommen hat?

AKTENZEICHEN: // [...]@gmx.net-2008-0208-31

Guten Tag [...]@gmx.net ,


Leider ist Ihre PayPal-Zahlung nicht erfolgreich abgeschlossen.

Bitte begleichen sie daher umgehend die offenen Forderungen.

http://sofort-herunterladen.com/paypal.php?id=[...]@gmx.net

Die Rechnung belaeuft sich aktuell auf: 79.99 Euro inkl. MwSt.

Falls die Rechnung nicht innerhalb der naechsten 3 Tagen beglichen
wird. Werden wir sie mit einem Inkasso-Brief ueber die gerichtlichen
Kosten benachrichtigen.

Bezahlen sie daher umgehend unter folgenden Link:

http://sofort-herunterladen.com/paypal.php?id=[...]@gmx.net


--------------------------------------------

Online Services s.r.o & Ltd. mit Sitz in Schweiz // Cham.

_[Links und identifizierbare Informationen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## TimTaylor (3 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

ja, und dank der Refferer ID bestätigt ihr auch noch dir Richtigkeit eurer email Adresse. 

aber mal was anderes aus den AGB von sofort-herunterladen ... grad mal angeschaut,
man hat keine möglichkeit, diese zu Scrollen. nur mit den Coursortasten kann man 
hoch und runter gehen. nicht normal oder?

hier mal nen Screenshot:

_[Bild eingebunden. (bh)]_


----------



## TimTaylor (3 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

ich habe extra nicht mit eingebunden, weil ich nicht wusste, ob es nicht
in irgendeiner weiße gegen irgendwas Verstoßen könnte.
Aber davon ab, ich habe mir in den letzten tagen zusammen mit
einen Befreundeten anwalt diverse AGB gegeben. er meinte, so ganz locker sind mehr als 97% der AGB mehr als "Schwammig"

Am Liebsten mochte er sowas:


> Bis zum Ablauf des Anmeldetages (24:00 Uhr; "Testzeitraum") kann der Kunde den Zugang zu den in Abs. 1 genannten Inhalten nutzen, ohne dafür eine Vergütung oder ein Entgelt zu schulden.



nur weiter oben steht dann was von 14 Tägigen ...


----------



## bernhard (3 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Einbindungen im Forum sind sicher und schnell. Externe Bilder neigen zu gefährlichen Popups, zeitlicher Begrenzung oder Veränderung.


----------



## rds-werner (3 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Das beste ist gar nicht darauf reagieren.Haben mir vor zwei Monaten schon angedroht das meine Daten bei einem Inkassobüro in Hannover sind.Bis jezt ist nicht passiert.So langsam arbeitet ein Inkassobüro nun auch nicht.Außerdem Wer hat sich bei der Firma schon wirklich angemeldet? Wenn man darauf reagiert kommen dann nur noch mehr E-Mails von angeblich anderen Anbietern wie "FreeMoviez.com,"junkload.com" und "Premload.com".Alles der gleiche Absender,mal aus Hong Kong mal aus der Schweiz.Postadressen sind schwammig bzw.falsch.Bei der Schweizer Adresse wird nur der Ort verraten und sonst nichts.Und dort im Ort sind sie Unbekannt.Habe mal zusammengerechnet was diese Firmen an mir verdient hätten wenn ich gezahlt hätte.Sind 239.97 Euro zusammen gekommen.Jeder kann sich ausrechnen wieviel diese Firmen zusammenraffen können.Will gar nicht wissen welchen Ärger es in Familien gegeben hat .Habe auch erst gedacht das mein Jüngster das mit "FreeMoviez.com" angeleiert hat und die sich vertan hat und die Seite mit der ähnlichen Seite von Walt Disney verwechselt hat.Aber es ist gut wenn man nach dem Prinzip denkt und handelt jeder ist Unschuldig bis zum gegenteiligen Beweises.


----------



## suessemaus1985 (4 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Hi alle zusammen,
ich hab das gleiche Problem mit den beiden Firmen (nachbarschaft24.net und sofort-herunterladen.de).
Ständig kommen Mahnungen und Drohungen mit Inkassobüros hauptsächlich von sofort-herunterladen.de

Ich hab jetzt langsam so die Schnauze voll.:quaengel:
Und ich blöd Kuh hab auch noch diese scheiß Rechnungen bezahlt :wall:
weil ich ziemlich große Angst hatte das eine größere Rechnung auf mich zu kommt.
Trotz das ich bezahlt habe schicken die mir Mahnungen ohne Ende.
Ich hab jetzt schon mindestens 20 Emails an die geschickt, aber die antworten ja nicht mal auf die Emails.
Jetzt habe ich es schriftlich probiert, doch die einzige Adresse die ich finden konnte war in Hong Kong.
Man kann zwar irgendwo lesen das sie Ihren Sitz in der Schweiz in Cham haben man findet aber nirgends eine Adresse.
Und langsam ist mir das egal, jede Email die ich von sofort-herunterladen.de bekomme landet bei mir sofort im Papierkorb.
Ich hoffe wirklich das da nichts passiert aber wenn in den letzten zwei monaten nichts passiert ist glaub ich auch kaum das noch irgendetwas passiert.


Liebe Grüße eure
suessemaus1985  :-D


----------



## Captain Picard (4 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Für beide Nutzlosseiten  gilt dasselbe

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## rds-werner (4 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Habe heute nun nach rund zwei Monaten auch mal wieder eine E-Mail von "herunter-laden.com" erhalten. Wollen immer noch ihre 79.99 Euro.Scheint ja nicht sehr weit her zu sein mit ihrem Inkassobüro.Nach dem Motto versuchen kann mans ja noch mal.Geld kriegen sie aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (4 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



rds-werner schrieb:


> Geld kriegen sie aber trotzdem nicht.


:dafuer:

( Dies ist keine Rechtsberatung im Sinne des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes  :scherzkeks: )


----------



## Kaddilein (5 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Hallo!
Ich habe diese E-Mail auch erhalten und hab Panik!!
Ich hab auch bezahlt ,weil ich nicht wusste was ich machen sollte und auch aus Angst, die Kosten werden noch höher!!!  Von Paypal wurde mir auch versichert, dass sofort-herunterladen.com das Geld bekommen hat und die Transaktion abgeschlossen ist und trotzdem hab ich diese Mail von sofort-heruterladen.com bekommen, dass es eben nicht so ist!! :crys:
Was soll ich denn jetzt tun?? Einfach gar nichts??
Ich könnte mir sowas von selbst in den Hintern treten, dass ich darauf reingefallen bin
Hören die Drohmails jetzt auch mal auf?? Hab extra schon meine E-Mail-Adresse gewechselt! Aber schau halt ab und zu noch in die Alte rein und da hab ich dann diese Mail gelesen...Hilfe!


----------



## HUmax (5 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Kaddilein schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


Das Geld biste los. Aber vielleicht beschwerst Du Dich bei PayPal.

Und warum haste Panik? Weil wieder Spam gekommen ist? Willste jetzt etwa auch zahlen?

Tipp: Hier im Thread lesen oder bei Google nach sofort-herunterladen.com suchen.


----------



## Kaddilein (5 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Hallo! 
Danke für deine Antwort!
Ja irgendwie hab ich schon Angst, dass irgendwas passiert und ich noch mehr Geld zahlen muss...Aber ich werde denen jetzt nicht zahlen!
Hab Paypal eine Mail geschrieben und mich beschwert, warum ich weiter E-Mails von sofort-herunterladen.com bekomme und sie mir auf meine Mails gar nicht erst antworten.
Naja dann werde ich halt weiter zugespamt und hoffe dass sie mich irgendwann in Ruhe lassen

Danke für deinen Tipp! Bin auch grad dabei bissl hier zu lesen!


----------



## HUmax (5 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

PayPal ist nicht sofort-herunterladen.com. PayPal ist nur der "Zahlungsdienstleister", der leider solchen Schabernack weiter zulässt und trotz Beschwerden weiter Geld für die einsammelt.

Und wegen dem Spam: Da kann man Filter einrichten.


----------



## rds-werner (6 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Nach zwei Monaten Ruhe von "sofort-herunterladen.com" kommt nun regelmäßig wieder Post .Jetzt waren sie sogar so gütig mir ein Aktenzeichen zugeben.Frage mich nur bei welchen ermittelnden Organen sie damit Eindruck schinden wollen.Vermutlich leiden sie an Selbstüberschätzung bzw. haben zu viel bei öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehen eine Aktenzeichensendung gesehen. Aber da diesmal wieder der Absender angeblich in der Schweiz sitzt ist das ja kein Problem.Nur an irgendwelche Geldmittel kommen sie so nicht.Spende lieber an wirklich Bedürftige.


----------



## sascha (6 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



> Vermutlich leiden sie an Selbstüberschätzung



Ginge mir genauso, wenn ich mit Fantasie-Firmen, Fake-Adressen, Null-Angebot, Schreibfehlern en masse und nichtssagenden Dämlich-Briefen tatsächlich Menschen zur Bezahlung nicht existenter Forderungen gebracht hätte...


----------



## MoneFö (7 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Wir haben auch Ärger mit so einer Firma aus der Schweiz, sofort-runterladen
Ich war nie auf solchen Seiten und hab nicht bezahlt.

Die Firma find ich nicht raus wo die ist, also konnte ich das schreiben vom Verbraucherschutz nur an den Anwalt aus Hamburg senden.

Die Firma gibt aber keine Ruhe und nun drohen sie noch schlimmer.
Schreib ich eine Email an die, kommt: Mailer-Dämon.

Nun haben wir ein Einschreiben mit Vorlage vom Verbraucherschutz hingeschickt an den Anwalt, von der Firma fehlt uns die Adresse.

Nun schreibt die Firma das:



> Bitte begleichen sie umgehend ihre offene Rechnung. Ansonsten droht Ihnen ein Gerichtsverfahren mit weiteren Kosten.
> 
> 
> Bitte beachten sie das ihr PayPal-Konto gedeckt sein muss um so das Geld in Hoehe 79,99 Euro inkl. MwSt. abzubuchen.
> ...




Wir waren nie auf der Seite und ich kenne die Firma nicht.
Der Anwalt hat das Einschreiben bekommen.

Firma wissen wir nicht wo die ist.

Ach ich hab nun doch noch Angst. Dachte wir hätten nun Ruhe.
Die Verbraucherschutzvorlage war eigentlich deutlich genug, dachte ich.

Hab so eine Angst :-(


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



MoneFö schrieb:


> Ach ich hab nun doch noch Angst.



Dazu besteht überhaupt kein Anlass

1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de


Zu den VZ empfohlenen  Brieffreundschaften

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## rds-werner (7 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Ja das ist der neuste Trick oder auch nicht!Hatte diese Nacht auch wieder eine E-Mail von denen. Habe mal darauf geantwortet,"Spende nur an Bedürftige",konnte aber nicht zugestellt werden.Sagt alles über diese Firma.


----------



## MoneFö (7 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Hast Du also die gleiche Mail bekommen?
Die Brüder Schm.... haben sowas mit uns vor Jahren mal abgezogen,
aber die haben dann Ruhe gegeben.
Weiß gar nicht wie die auf mich kommen. Geh auf solche Seiten sowieso nicht und mein Mann hat sein Laptop.


----------



## rds-werner (7 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Habe von mehreren solcher Anbietern schon Rechnungen und Mahnungen erhalten.Das waren "FreeMoviez.com","Junkload.com" und "Premload.com" sowie halt von "sofort-herunterladen.com". Wie halt geschrieben ist nur lästig,können nur Bange machen aber ansonsten keine Rechte auf Euer sauer verdientes Geld. Diese Nacht haben sie mir wieder mit Gerichtsverfahren gedrohtAbsender irgendwo in der Schweiz,angeblich.War aber noch nie auf einer von diesen Seiten oder habe mich dort irgendwie jemals angemeldet.Wüßte gar nicht warum! Aber wie kommen diese überhaupt zu unseren E-Mail Adressen? Schaut mal unter  Saleshouse nach.


----------



## HUmax (7 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



rds-werner schrieb:


> Habe von mehreren solcher Anbietern schon Rechnungen und Mahnungen erhalten.Das waren "FreeMoviez.com","Junkload.com" und "Premload.com" sowie halt von "sofort-herunterladen.com".


Mehrere solcher Anbieter? Eigentlich ist es immer ein und derselbe die dafür verantwortlich ist/sind.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Saleshouse! vielleicht war das gemeint. Mit .ch am Ende?
Bestimmt. Den Herren kennt man ja - samt seiner Adresse, an der ja auch andere Leute/Firmen bekannt waren (Leute gilt für die schweizer Adresse, Firmen für die Frankfurter)


----------



## HUmax (7 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Was hat F.E. und T.S. jetzt mit sofort-herunterladen.com, junkload.de, freemoviez.de, premiload.com, revolutiondownload.com zu tun?


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Gut, dass Du aufpasst - da hab ich mich in chaostheoretischer Begeisterung aufs Glatteis locken lassen


----------



## Kaddilein (8 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Also ich hatte vor drei Tagen eine E-Mail von denen erhalten und darin stand dass sie mir ein Inkasso-Brief zusenden wollen und jetzt drohen sie mir knapp eine Woche später mit einem Gerichtsverfahren!! 
Was soll das denn??
UNd ich war noch so blöd und hab vor lauter Angst bezahlt gehabt!:wall::wall:
Naja, dagegen kann man wohl nichts machen!?


----------



## blizzy (8 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Kaddilein schrieb:


> UNd ich war noch so blöd und hab vor lauter Angst bezahlt gehabt!:wall::wall:


 
Nein, dagegen kann man nichts tun...


----------



## HUmax (8 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Kaddilein schrieb:


> Also ich hatte vor drei Tagen eine E-Mail von denen erhalten und darin stand dass sie mir ein Inkasso-Brief zusenden wollen und jetzt drohen sie mir knapp eine Woche später mit einem Gerichtsverfahren!!
> Was soll das denn??


So ist das eben beim Herrn S.F. Ständig kommt neuer Spam mit anderen Unsinn.



Kaddilein schrieb:


> UNd ich war noch so blöd und hab vor lauter Angst bezahlt gehabt!:wall::wall:


Was hast Du jetzt als Gegenleistung bekommen? Auf der Seite wird doch suggeriert, man bekäme "vollen Zugang zu mehr als 300 Terabyte Downloads. [...] Nachdem Sie sich bei uns angemeldet haben und eine Zahlung verbucht wurde. Erhalten sie umgehend einen Mitglieder-Zugang zum heiß begehrten Sofort-Herunterladen Download Archiv.". Die Adresse dürften die jetzt durch die PayPal-Zahlung haben.

Sofort-herunterladen.com:


> Information: Ein normaler Kundenzugang zu einem Download-Archiv kostet *ca. 299,00 Euro*. Wir bieten Ihnen den Zugang für *79 Euro* an.


Revolutiondownload.com:


> Information: Ein normaler Kundenzugang zu einem Download-Archiv kostet *ca. 199,00 Euro*. Wir bieten Ihnen den Zugang für nur *39,99 Euro* an.


----------



## Kaddilein (8 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Naja, meine Adresse haben die dadurch nicht!!! Paypal schützt ja auch seine Kunden!! Und leider auch sofort-herunterladen.de....!


----------



## HUmax (8 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

In den PayPal-Benachrichtigungsmails wo ich eine Zahlung per PayPal von jemand bekomme, steht die ganze Adresse drinnen. Im Account kann man diese unter diesem Zahlungseingang auch einsehen. Es ist sofort-herunterladen.com. Die .de ist eine Landingpage eines Affiliates für Firstload.de.


----------



## Kaddilein (8 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Ehrlich!! Wieso das denn? Wenn ich die Adresse von denen haben will, sagen die mir sich schützen ihre Kunden....

Naja wieso lassen die mich dann nicht in Ruhe und drohen mir mit Inkasso-Brief und ich bekomme keinen und dann bekomme ich noch eine E-Mail in der mir mit Gerichtsverfahren gedroht wird!
Sehr lächerlich das ganze oder nicht!?!


----------



## HUmax (8 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Mailfilter einrichten (z.B. mit "sofort-herunterladen") und schon haste Ruhe vor dem Spam.


----------



## Bernd (8 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe eine Mail von diesen cleveren Geschäftsfreunden bekommen.
Hier auch meine Antwort: [ edit] 


> Guten Tag, Ihr [edit],
> 
> und vielen Dank für Eure freundliche Zahlungserinnerung.
> Ich würde wirklich (ganz ganz ehrlich) auch Eure Forderung begleichen, wenn - ja, wenn ich Euren so vermeintlich schlau platzierten Anmelde-Button geklickt hätte.
> ...


----------



## tweety1888 (9 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

hallo!
Ich hatte jetzt 2 monate ruhe vor sofort-herunterladen, doch heute habe ich wieder eine e-mail erhalten. diesmal allerdings nicht von [email protected] (diese adresse habe ich geblockt) sondern von [email protected] (diese adresse hab ich jetzt auch geblogt)
Dach hätte endlich ruhe aber anscheinend geht dass jetzt wieder los. Hat noch jemand solche probleme?
Außerdem habe ich auf meine e-mail adresse auf der arbeite (die ich ausschließlich für die arbeit benutze, ncith für mich irgendwo anzumelden) e-mails von paybal dass hohe beträge von meninem konto abgebucht wurden. ich lösche solche e-mails zwar immer gleich aber ein bisschen mulmig ist mir schon..
gibts grund zur besorgnis? Oder haben diese LEute es bei mir geschafft mich zu verunsichern????
Danke für Hilfe!!


----------



## HUmax (9 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Warum trägt man in den Filter nicht "sofort-herunterladen" ein? Warum macht man sich wegen dem Spam eigentlich so verrückt?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

warum ist die Banane  krumm?


----------



## Herr Bauz (14 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

hallo zusammen, bekomme auch schon seit ein paar monaten diese lustigen drohmails von s-h.com.  ich hab sie alle gesammelt und freu mich immer schon auf die nächste 2. , bzw. letzte mahnung.  heut war ich dann aber doch mal neugierig und wollte mal sehen, was hinter dem link steckt.  da ich den [...] aber nicht meine adresse noch bestätigen wollte, habe ich meine adresse im link einfach mal gegen deren eigene ausgetauscht. ungefähr so :   sofort-herunterladen.com/[email protected]  und siehe da : die haben sich jetzt selbst ihren vertrag bestätigt. (und spammen sich hoffentlich jetzt selber voll).  und was die drohung mit der gespeicherten ip angeht : den staatsanwalt möchte ich sehen, der meinen provider zur herausgabe der daten zwingt, wenn so ein [...] das beantragt...(das wagt der eh nicht)  anstatt sich über solche [...] aufzuregen, wäre es doch bedeutend lustiger [...] viel spaß dabei und schönen abend noch.

_[Ausdrücke und Unsinn entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## rds-werner (14 August 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Gut, dass Du aufpasst - da hab ich mich in chaostheoretischer Begeisterung aufs Glatteis locken lassen


Wer hin und wieder privat/beruflich im Internet zu tun hat, kann schnell in einem ihrer "Adreßbüchern" landen.


----------



## Nessi88 (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Hallo,
ich habe mich heute hier im Forum extra angemeldet, nachdem ich gelesen habe wie viele von euch "Mahnungen" per Mail bekommen.
Diese Spam Mails habe ich im Juni 08 das erste mal bekommen.
Inzwischen sind ca.5 weiter eingetrudelt. 
Heute kam Post von einem Inkasso unternehmen.
Der Verbraucherschutz hat mir geraten schriftlich auf die Forderung zu antworten.
Der Haken:
in der Mail heisst die Firma:
InternetChip & Online Services Ltd. mit Sitz in Schweiz // Cham.
Im Brief der Inkasso:
Interactive WIN Deutschl. N Interactivemedia Limited

Das Schreiben hab ich jetzt einfach ans Inkasso Büro geschickt.
Zusätzlich überlege ich (wenn möglich) Anzeige zu erstatten.

Was ich mich Frage, ist woher die meine Adresse haben.
Wurde jemand von euch auch schon auf dem Postweg angeschrieben?

MFG
Nessi88


----------



## rds-werner (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Servus Leute,
habe über Monate von denen Post gehabt,seit ca drei Monaten ist Ruhe.
Von nem Inkassobüro hatte ich noch keine Post.Ist doch eigentlich nur lästig und darauf einzugehen lohnt doch nicht.Schick denen doch den Knebelbrief dann haste Ruhe.


----------



## blizzy (2 November 2008)

*AW: sofort-herunterladen.com*

Die Amöbenbande hat sogar ein eigenes Forum eingerichtet:

http://www.forenstar.com/board/nxindex06628153nx4620.html

Allerdings demontiert sich der Einzeller dort selber.

Natürlich aber helfen auch andere bei der Demontage:smile:


----------

